# Pimento Wood and leaves (sprayed?)



## sqwib (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey folks, quick question

Does anyone know if wood chips imported into the US are sprayed.

It is considered an organic.

I'm working on a Jerk Recipe and do not want to substitute wood.

But wont use sprayed wood either.

Also do you think I can get away with adding allspice to a water pan or should I order the pimento leaves as well as the wood?

Thanks

_*Quarantine Treatments*
Quarantine treatments allow importation of products while mitigating the pest risk.  Importation of agricultural products from other countries gives the American consumer an opportunity to have a wider choice of fruits and vegetables.  USDA APHIS assesses the risk of importations based on commodity and pest status.  Quarantine treatments are specific to the pest of concern and commodity.  USDA APHIS determines type(s) of treatments when a pest of quarantine significance is prevalent in the country and/or for those which are difficult to inspect. Treatments can be chemical or non-chemical.  There are various approved chemical treatments: fumigants, dips and spray.  The fumigants include methyl bromide, phosphine and sulfuryl fluoride.  Non chemical treatments include cold treatment, hot water immersion, vapor heat treatment, steam sterilization and irradiation._

_*Wood Packaging Materials *
In a final rule published in the Federal Register on September 16, 2004, the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) amended its regulations with the goal of decreasing the risk of introducing plant pests into the United States. USDA has adopted the international standard for wood packaging material (WPM) that was approved by the International Plant Protection Convention (IPPC) on March 15, 2002. The IPPC standard calls for most WPM to be either heat treated or fumigated with methyl bromide in accordance with the guidelines and marked with an approved international mark certifying that treatment. The final rule, which became effective on September 16, 2005, affects all persons using wood packaging material in connection with importing goods into the United States. Click on the above link to learn about the import requirements for WPM._

from the EPA
[h2]What is methyl bromide? How is it used?[/h2]
Methyl bromide is a broad spectrum pesticide used in the control of pest insects, nematodes, weeds, pathogens, and rodents. In the U.S., methyl bromide is used in agriculture, primarily for soil fumigation, as well as for commodity and quarantine treatment, and structural fumigation.

The chemical name (IUPAC, CAS) for methyl bromide is bromomethane, and it is classified as an alkyl bromide. It is a colorless and odorless gas at normal temperatures and pressures, but the liquefied gas can be handled as a liquid (14.4 lb/gal) under moderate pressure. The specific gravity at 0ºC and 760 mm Hg is 1.732, with a vapor density of ~3.27, boiling point of 3.6ºC (38.5ºF), vapor pressure at 20ºC of 1400 mm/Hg (at 40ºC it is 2600 mm/Hg), and the viscosity is 0.22 centistokes at 0ºC. Methyl bromide is readily soluble in lower alcohols, ethers, esters, ketones, halogenated hydrocarbons, aromatic hydrocarbons, and carbon disulfide.

Methyl Bromide is manufactured from naturally occurring bromide salts which are either contained in underground brine deposits, or in highly concentrated above ground sources like the Dead Sea. Ocean water does contain bromine salts, but at such low concentrations that it is very energy intensive to use as a source in the manufacture of methyl bromide. Methyl bromide is often produced as a by-product of other bromide manufacturing processes.

When used as a soil fumigant, methyl bromide gas is usually injected into the soil at a depth of 12 to 24 inches before a crop is planted. This will effectively sterilize the soil, killing the vast majority of soil organisms. Immediately after the methyl bromide is injected, the soil is covered with plastic tarps, which slow the movement of methyl bromide from the soil to the atmosphere. Additional methyl bromide is emitted to the atmosphere at the end of the fumigation when the tarps are removed. When an entire field is fumigated, the tarps are removed 24 to 72 hours later, as can be the case in strawberry production in California. However, with row (or bed) fumigation, as is the case with tomato production in Florida, the tarps are left on for the entire growing season, some 60 to 120 days. About 50 to 95% of the methyl bromide injected in to the soil can eventually enter the atmosphere. In the United States, strawberries and tomatoes are the crops which use the most methyl bromide. Other crops which use this pesticide as a soil fumigant include peppers, grapes, and nut and vine crops.

When used as a commodity treatment, methyl bromide gas is injected into a chamber or under a tarp containing the commodities. A high proportion of the methyl bromide used for a typical commodity treatment eventually enters the atmosphere. Commodities which use this material as part of a post-harvest pest control regime include grapes, raisins, cherries, nuts, and imported materials. Some commodities are treated multiple times during both storage and shipment. Commodities may be treated with methyl bromide as part of a quarantine or phytosanitary requirement of an importing country.

A structural pest control treatment with methyl bromide gas involves the fumigation of buildings for termites, warehouses and food processing facilities for insects and rodents, and ships (as well as other transportation vehicles) for various pests.

Methyl bromide is a toxic material. Exposure to this chemical will affect not only the target pests it is used against, but non-target organisms as well. Because methyl bromide dissipates so rapidly to the atmosphere, it is most dangerous at the actual fumigation site itself. Human exposure to high concentrations of methyl bromide can result in central nervous system and respiratory system failure, as well as specific and severe deleterious actions on the lungs, eyes, and skin. Additional information on the health effects of methyl bromide exposure is available from EPA's Office of Air Quality Planning & Standards, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention






	

		
			
		

		
	
, and the California Department of Health Services





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## big twig (Sep 27, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Hey folks, quick question
> 
> Does anyone know if wood chips imported into the US are sprayed.
> 
> ...


I actually never thought about that but I am pretty sure they are not sprayed. The importing process is very tedious (that is why there is only 1 importer that I know of) and sometimes his shipments get very delayed but I would email [email protected] or call 612-868-5375 to get a for sure answer.

As far as the leaves I personally don't use them. From my travels to Jamaica (spending most of the time learning as many authentic recipes and techniques as possible) I have seen jerk done with and without leaves, on sticks and not on sticks but the 1 common denominator is using pimento wood for the fire ( or smoke). Allspice berries in the water won't do anything for you but putting the whole berries on the fire will provide you with some of the sweet smoke (another thing I have seen done).

Hope I could help and good luck with your jerk recipe!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting question, but I don't have the answer.


----------



## jerk master (Oct 13, 2012)

SQWIB- 

The pimento wood you get in the US has not been sprayed or treated by chemicals. Instead, it has been heat treated in a kiln to kill any bugs. It is "Ital" - meaning all good, all natural.

When placed in a water pan -  The pimento leaf, similar in strength to bay leaf, produces a flavorful steam that  seasons food and keeps it moist. 

Every part of the Pimento Tree is used for authentic jerk cooking: The berries for spice / seasonings, the leaf for flavor steam and the wood for  authentic jerk smoke.

Hope this helps


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2012)

jerk master said:


> SQWIB-
> 
> The pimento wood you get in the US has not been sprayed or treated by chemicals. Instead, it has been heat treated in a kiln to kill any bugs. It is "Ital" - meaning all good, all natural.
> 
> ...



It most certainly does thank you so much


----------



## acd4476 (Sep 7, 2014)

can anyone assist in finding a place to purchase the pimento wood chips?  thanks!


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 4, 2015)

I know of only two suppliers in the United States of pimento wood. I get my products from a United States based company called pimentowoodproducts.com.  I know for sure that they heat treat their products. There is another legit supplier out in the midwest but I am not sure about the treatment method they use.


----------



## thegrillfriend (Jan 5, 2015)

There is only ONE approved supplier of pimento wood that Jamaica allows to export - pimentowood.com  Heat is used to meet export/import regulations for pest control not chemicals. Anyone else selling pimento wood products do not buy from  - I did and lost my money to them and never got my products as customs seized them. pimentowood.com has been importing products for eight years and has the blessing of the Ministry of Jamaica. Avoid other fly by night pop up companies!


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it not obvious that user TheGrillFriend is the owner of pimentowood.com !  Are you serious just joined today to post this garbage lie about how you bought wood from a competitor and it got seized by Customs!  Absolutely funny!   Pimentowoodproducts.com is a United States based company!  There is no customs involved because it is shipped from the United States!  I have been buying from pimentowoodproducts.com for a while now with zero problems whatsoever. Packages come to me from rather California or South Dakota. There are no customs and sorry pimentowood.com, you are no longer the only authorized company to distribute these type of products here in the states. The fact that you have to join this forum and spew out lies about a competitor shows how pathetic you are of a company.


----------



## thegrillfriend (Jan 5, 2015)

You are completely wrong. Yes, all pimento wood products MUST go through export and import customs in each country. We just spent two weeks in Jamaica meeting with three arms of the government, all of who we have been working with since 2006. We get DOZENS of calls from consumers who are duped by scam sellers of pimento wood, that not only loose their money they also never receive their product as it is seized in customs. There is an absolute reason Jamaica protects this wood as it was almost decimated at the turn of the century.

So, go ahead and  take your changes with BS companies that try to mimic PimentoWood.com  There is no way you are assured you are actually getting pimento wood, there is no assurance whatever wood you get has been properly decontaminated. We have all the paperwork going back eight years documenting every shipment out of Jamaica, and YES they MUST go through customs leaving Jamaica and through customs in the USA.

PimentoWood.com is the only legitimate exporter of the product for a reason - and well established with an impeccable reputation. We have worked a decade to build the business and I can assure you, you can't simply chop down some pimento wood trees and send them to the USA.


----------

